# Tuning my Pioneer DEH-80prs, moving bass forward



## telecom99 (Jul 5, 2012)

I would like to ask the forum a question about tuning my Pioneer HU.
My setup was installed yesterday:
Pioneer deh-80prs - In network mode
Amp- Cadence F100-5 5ch -100w x4 + 300w x1
Speakers- Focal 165vb comps (6.5) tweet in door sails / mid in doors (stock locations)
Sub RF 12in (250wrms)
Dynamat in front doors
Rockford Fosgate 4 gauge amp install kit
Monster ultra low noise rca cables (6 channel)

After I had the deh80prs installed and configured to run in network mode, I ran the auto TA/EQ and the crossovers and EQ were set very close to my tastes.
Although the sound is most impressive to me, after additional critical listening I am hearing the bass from the rear. How can i move the bass closer to the front?
I dont think its as simple as adjusting the sub levels.
Can someone help me understand what I need to do to find which settings that will help me move the bass forward? 
I will provide the auto settings in a later post.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Try messing with the phase and levels of the sub and midbass.

Start with the mb and have your subs off. Level it to where it needs to be, then adjust phase to get the best focus/ sound.

Then bring in the subs slowly for a nice blend. Adjust phase to get the best blend with the mb. If your sub/s are too loud, or not blended well it'll pull the stage back. Rattles and vibration will do the same, giving away its location.

Not very technical, but it'll get you a good start.


----------



## telecom99 (Jul 5, 2012)

jcollin76 thank you for the input. I will take your advice on this. Printed out the manual and Ill let you know how it works out.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

If you have some songs that make it sound something is playing in the trunk, play one loud. You can increase subwoofer volume. Open the trunk lid and stick your head in there. If you can hear rattles, panel resonance, and other noises when bass hits then this could be your problem. 

Another issue is subwoofer distortion. The distortions manifest at frequencies higher than what's played, making your ears aware of subwoofer's existence.

Check the crossover frequency and slopes. I have a preference for setting the subwoofer low pass frequency as low as the front speakers allow me to do.

Finally, you can mess with subwoofer's time alignment, if you have TA capability. First get the phase at the setting at sounds best. Then delay the front speakers by a bit and see if that helps. Somewhat recently, I was hauling cargo in my trunk, and this made me move the subwoofer box all the way towards the rear of the car. People who researched subwoofer placement know that this will result in the loudest subwoofer output. However, I was also surprised how much tighter and drier my bass has become on some songs. When I moved the subwoofer back to its location next to back seats, I spent some time with time alignment. It seems like delaying the front stage by about 1ft helped to get a tighter bass, that resembles what I heard with sub in the rear end of car.


----------



## telecom99 (Jul 5, 2012)

ZAKOH said:


> If you have some songs that make it sound something is playing in the trunk, play one loud. You can increase subwoofer volume. Open the trunk lid and stick your head in there. If you can hear rattles, panel resonance, and other noises when bass hits then this could be your problem.
> 
> Another issue is subwoofer distortion. The distortions manifest at frequencies higher than what's played, making your ears aware of subwoofer's existence.
> 
> ...


I am inclined to agree with you regarding sub placement in the hatch/trunk.
In my vw GTI hatch i have the sub faced the license plate 23in away from the rear seatbacks. I lined the trunk floor with dynomat so i dont hear any rattles or resonance that i can complain about. I even got the license plate dynamatted. (I think it cost like 20 bucks for that little add on.


----------



## telecom99 (Jul 5, 2012)

@Zakoh. yes my HU supports TA. I will need to look up in the manual how to adjust the TA for the sub ch. My objective of course is to not be able to localize the sub frequencies while listening. The Focals are doing their part as the sound stage they project is quite detailed and the vocals appear to come from all around me. at this point I am not missing rears.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

telecom99 said:


> @Zakoh. yes my HU supports TA. I will need to look up in the manual how to adjust the TA for the sub ch. My objective of course is to not be able to localize the sub frequencies while listening. The Focals are doing their part as the sound stage they project is quite detailed and the vocals appear to come from all around me. at this point I am not missing rears.


Dont try to align the sub, delay everything thing else to them. They are the furthest deivers away from you so theres no need to delay them anymore. 
Here's a good read for you.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gnment-using-only-noise-tracks-your-ears.html

Once you get familiar with evrything you'll start to understand more and more and things just kinda start falling in place.


----------



## ecobass (Oct 15, 2012)

I understand that you're running focal comps for front stage but are you using the included crossovers or did the installer bypassed them? 

IM planning a similar set up that's why i ask. thanks!


----------



## HCWLSU101 (Apr 30, 2009)

If you used auto eq, lower your crossover points on the sub. Auto eq always put mine at 120.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

HCWLSU101 said:


> If you used auto eq, lower your crossover points on the sub. Auto eq always put mine at 120.


 Hopefully over the past 5 months the OP already fixed his issue


----------



## ecobass (Oct 15, 2012)

^^^ Im almost sure he has by this time lol, but im still curious if he's using the focal x-overs or bypassed them on 3 way digital mode sep ut.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Then you might want to try other means of contacting the OP since they haven't been here since July. Try the email link by clicking his user name.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

07azhhr said:


> Hopefully over the past 5 months the OP already fixed his issue


Perhaps, but he has a good point. In my case, the head unit AutoEQ also put the subwoofer crossover pretty high (80 or 120Hz, don't remember now.) That's one of the shortcomings of DEH-80PRS, as its AutoEQ does not let you fix crossover setup.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

ZAKOH said:


> That's one of the shortcomings of DEH-80PRS, as its AutoEQ does not let you fix crossover setup.


What do you mean by this? You can change the x-over settings at any time auto tune or not. 

Mine sets my sub x-over at 50 every single time even though I open it up to the highest setting before runnig the auto tune. So I go back and set it at 63 where I like it. For me I find the x-over sweet spots prior to running the tune then open them up as wide as I safely can and then run the tune. It will adjust them or leave them but I will then set them back to where I found to be the sweet spot.


----------



## telecom99 (Jul 5, 2012)

ecobass said:


> I understand that you're running focal comps for front stage but are you using the included crossovers or did the installer bypassed them?
> 
> IM planning a similar set up that's why i ask. thanks!



My apologies for the incredibly long response time but to answer your question.
no I did not use the Focal supplied crossovers and bypassed to the Focal components.

My amp is set for "full range" for all outputs.

Curious at this time how your setup came out?


----------



## ecobass (Oct 15, 2012)

No worries telecom99 , I understand your busy enjoying your new sound system setup plus i just finished gathering all the equipment, hardware etc.. so this info it's still useful.

As far as my setup goes i have the pioneer 80prs in network mode already , all wires ran under carpet to doors and on the side of the dash where the tweeters are gonna be placed and is gonna be my first active setup so no in-line x-overs are gonna be used.

I have not yet hooked up the tweeters and midwoofers to the amp only the subwoofer , ill be finishing in the next couple of days hopefully so i can make it to the Houston TX SQ meet this coming saturday, the only thing Im a little nervous about is the x-over points and slopes thru the headunit cause im not too familiar with these yet but ill use the auto option and hope it turns out good lol...


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

How do you like the F100-5 so far?


----------

